# Need ID to Shut pigeon haters up



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

I need some kind fo ID to allow me to catch pigeons without nasty members of the public interferring.
Does anyone else have some kind of ID that helps convince others to STFU and let you help /catch pigeons?
I am in teh UK. I am wondering if the RSPCA gives out some kind of ID if you apply? Or some other charities do?
I need an ID badge!

Just had a row with an evil troll of an excuse fo a human being.

There are 2 badly and i mean badly injured string feet pigeons where i live.

they unforntunatly hang out by a shoping centre, outside a pub and bus stop. 

I jsut went to try catch one with my altered cat cage.

Of course some ***** had to come up and start abusing me.

First asked where my ID was and then when I said i had noe she accused me of wanting to take the pigeons away to do experiments on them. Then she went onto say its natural for there feet to be hurt like this. And there are millions like that therefore i should not be trying to save any. then how they have fleas and they are all being killed so i should not try help one.
She was just a horrible mean woman and even paranoid, thinking my ipod was something wierd.

She was the most horrible person i have met. She was a fking *****! She kept scaring the pigeons away so it was usless to try catch them there.

i am so mad because i actualyl had one in the trap and ALMOST the second one. I waited for the second one, and then she came along and scared them.

Moral, 1 bird in hand is worth 2 in teh bust for sure.

I am just so MAD at this nasty woman.

I need some kind of ID from some animal charity like the RSPCA I am fed up with this **** nasty people stopping others from helping animals.


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

I was actually thinking.

Be good if i can get an ID card off a charity.

But i was thinking on my way there that wouldn't it be good if i had like an outfit that looked like a uniform, with a proper ID badge. 
Has anyone tried that.

ARGH this woman was such a *****


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How about Pigeon Aid UK? Not a charity, but no organisation dedicated specifically to pigeon rescue can achieve charitable status. 

If I can get my printer to work, and you can provide the details (and photo?) I can create a laminated ID for you.

You could also have a pigeon aid T shirt or sweatshirt made up.

Yesterday I was watching a 1975 episode of the Liver Birds, it was all about pigeons, things were as bad for them then (or worse) as they are now. The line that impressed me was "They can't stop you feeding the pigeons but they can stop you enjoying it". Let's not give them that power.

Another repartee that was so typical was:

"Excuse me, would you mind not feeding the pigeons? It only encourages them!"

"Encourages them? To what?"

"To eat!"

Cynthia


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

No lies would have worked on her.

she also was going on how my cat cage does not look professional....

FFS people make me so mad.

I was thinking i might have to get a uniform of sorts, with a safety vest, printed with a charity name.

Yeh Cynthia i was thinking about doing something like that, Thank you .

it all costs money doesn't it!!!!!!! I am so mad at people!!!!

Do you guys ever get hassled for ID when you are trying to rescue pigeons? Do you use any ID from an aimal welfare group to help you?


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

oh and i couldnt go about my business because she was activly getting in the way and scarying them away from the trap. If sticking to my own business of trapping them was possible I would have done it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

clawsywp said:


> * Another thing is the trap I use. it doesnt look like something professional, if it did then it would give a better impression.


I'm so sorry you are having such a terrible time rescuing the birds.

* as far as cage goes, tell the ill meaning onlookers that pigeons are SO smart that if it looks too professional....the birds will know it is a set-up. They are still afraid of help because so many people have ill intentions towards them and there are few who mean them no harm.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's an idea...think about creating your own charity and call it something that is meaningful to you. Have your own official badge made with the name of the charity and your name on it too. I think that would make you appear very official and there's nothing wrong with you being the only member.
You could show it if asked or you could clip it to your outerwear when on a rescue.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree with Charis create you own and the lady doesn't have to know your the only member lie to her and tell her there's more like you. The pij is in your zone so your there for a rescue.
The pij has injured feet and if it trips in the road it can cause a 5 car pile up so it's for the safety of everyone that you catch these birds.
She complains about your carrier tell her you gladly except donations, that should shut her up. 
Who was this lady anyway did she have ID?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Please private message me.Perhaps I could help you to catch them?

People are often very hostile when they see someone helping a pigeon.

However I think walking around with a cat cage will attract too much attention to yourself. You have to keep a very low profile and even then you might get people interfering. 

A big shopping bag with a zip is okay to get a couple of piggies home within a short time. Once they are in the bag they settle quite quickly.

I ignore anyone that gives me grief and leave the scene immediately. You can always return later. There are alot of vile pigeon haters on the streets of London. 

I wish you all the best and understand how mad you are. I get grief almost everyday. You have to shut off and walk away. I have found trying to explain a waste of time. You dont have to justify yourself to anyone. 

However If I see anyone concerned about why I am putting a pigeon in my bag, I always say in a pleasant manner 'Please dont worry I am taking the pigeon to a wildlife hospital because it is sick'. Often no one notices even when the street is very busy.

Good luck. Jayne


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Charis has a good idea, and you can find a rescue phone number from another organization, but this is only if someone start asking too much, I was feeding pigeons yesterday on the street, I was walking by and saw many pigeons so I put some food, and was a man there that start you will be in trouble, this is illegal, etc.

So, I just stop in front of him and say send me the ticket OK??? I know not very nice, but hey if he can eat why the birds won't eat... ugly man. anyways, when people start saying something to me, I always try to show them, that is not their business, and they are not the police.

Anyways, try to do what Charis says, and use it only for nut people, otherwise you don't have to give any explanation to anyone.

At least you saved one, and next time if you see difficult people try to go with some other friends, and make budges for them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's really sad that any of us need to explain ourselves for helping a fellow creature in need.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> Clawsywp.... most important thing is to change your attitude.
> 
> The next time you are interfered with, just stand yourself up to the last centimeter of your height, place one hand on your hip and just GLARE at her. Don't say a word for at least a whole minute.
> 
> ...


* True, the lady who confronted clawsywp appeared to have some serious issues going on & was totally out of line, however, it probably isn't the best idea to suggest that someone say they are representing a specific organization, e.g., The Humane Society, RSPCA, etc., when in fact they aren't. 

It seems when one starts misrepresenting themselves it has the potential of backfiring. 

** Not everyone is going to be intimidated by someone glaring at them or whipping out their notebook & demanding anything.
I _seriously_ doubt the woman who confronted clawsywp would have been.
It would probably only lead to further confrontations.  

clawsywp,
Cynthia & Charis have excellent ideas.  
Either way, you are representing yourself on the up & up. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> How about Pigeon Aid UK? Not a charity, but no organisation dedicated specifically to pigeon rescue can achieve charitable status.
> 
> If I can get my printer to work, and you can provide the details (and photo?) I can create a laminated ID for you.
> 
> ...


Cynthia...I totally missed this post earlier. I see we have the same thought process.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> I stand corrected, Cindy! Of course the others are more correct than me as per the usual.
> Please be advised that *I represent any organization of which I am a member, pay my dues or donate.*


That's fine to represent oneself as a *member* of an organization, Nona. 
You had suggested that clawsywp represent herself as The Humane Society's *personnel*. Two entirely different representations. The latter, if false, can lead to negative repercussions. 

That's all I was trying to point out in my previous post.

Cindy


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey clawsyp- I`m a federally-licensed wildbird rehabilitator here in the US,but I suppose I could go international & mail you my card to use as my representative in the UK.Probably wouldn`t be "official",but it would look professional.If that would help you to rescue these poor unfortunates,please e-mail me at [email protected] & give me your address.I`ll do what I can to help.
Teresa Smelser
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab
Montrose,Mi.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Ivor, I have been tempted to respond the way you did, but I think if you say "go ahead, call the police" - the person either WILL call the police or they will get so frustrated that you "dissed" them that they may become obsessed with getting even with you, and put out poison, or actually lie in wait for you and call the police when you are feeding, and you won't even know they have done so until the police show up and give you a $100 ticket. Or whatever it is. And then you'll be on the police radar, and whenever the cops see you they'll hassle you, because the police don't like it when civilians disrespect their instructions.

It's best not to get into a pi$$ing contest with people, I think. I had a woman get really nasty with me (loud vulgar woman with a fishwife screech who yelled "HEY" at me one day when I was feeding and practically clocked me with her huge purse)...I ignored her, put out the seed, and walked away. Haven't seen her since. But I also am careful to do a quick look-see where I feed to make sure there are no police or people who might object. Really young people seem to mind their own business, I wouldn't say they're kinder, but they have their own lives and are self-absorbed and they don't care if someone feeds pigeons. It seems to be the late-middle-aged and elderly people who either love animals, or want to mess with everybody else's business. Maybe because they feel invisible themselves, so by intruding in your life they at least get some attention, even if it's negative.

I only responded because we're both in San Francisco and I know what it's like here! Your situation is worse because it's so public. I at least have found a place to feed my cafe pigeons that is off the beaten path and in some trees so there's some line-of-site cover for me and I can usually get away with it. I also make absolutely sure NEVER to feed at the cafe anymore, as I don't want to attract them there. They're smart, my pijies might wait outside the cafe for me but they're polite about it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The badges are a great idea. And the t-shirts good too. Probably armed with all that, no one will question you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> The badge is very likely the most effective tool.
> 
> It sure works here in NYC, *there is always an item in the newspapers of people letting thieves into their houses,... people being robbed and raped on the highways cause they stopped for someone showing a badge, etc.*
> 
> ...


*NO ONE* has suggested that anyone make up a badge to be used unappropriately, Nona. 

The sarcastic innuendos aren't necessary or appreciated. 

As always, if you'd like to discuss this further, please feel free to email me. 
[email protected] 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> The badge is very likely the most effective tool. It sure works here in NYC, there is always an item in the newspapers of people letting thieves into their houses,... people being robbed and raped on the highways cause they stopped for someone showing a badge, etc.
> I hope people will disregard my previous advice to confront the ''bullies'' as that could be dangerous and we surely don't want anyone to risk getting hurt over a few starving pigeons.
> This is surely a case of DON'T do what I WOULD DO!


LOL...oh Nona...I don't think we need to worry about Claws giving a "name" to what she does for Pigeons, creating a badge with that "name" and then criminally pillaging the town and wrecking havoc. We are a forum about Pigeons, after all and Claws intentions are noble and pure.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, Pigeon Aid UK does exist http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/index.html, and we do get involved in rescues even if it is only in a small way, so the ID would be legitimate.

The problem with getting charitable status is that it is a long winded application through the charities board and we know that Pigeon Recovery was denied charitable status because they only rescue pigeons which are classified as a nuisance.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If anyone has any further issues please PM me, but anymore posts here should be on topic. Thank you.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The more I read this thread the more irritated I get. Where are the rights of the people. If we want to catch a pigeon because it has string on it's feet we should be able to.

I'd go get the pidge if the person says something tell them to go **** themselves. If they ask why tell em your hungry and it's looks to be easy game. If they don't like pigeons that should shut them up.

Who is this person anyway that wont' let you catch the pigeon? is it a cop, security, a nosey citizen with nothing better to do? Who?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

There are both good and bad aspects to the situation of people commenting on your attempts to catch pigeons:

The worst aspect would be if no one made any comment at all. If you knew you could abuse animals or humans any way you wanted to, and no one cared a whit.

When I see someone taking an interest in a pigeon, I am at first a bit alarmed, unless they are dropping crumbs from something I can see they are themselves eating. I always am a bit fearful about poisoners, and once a taxi driver in Cologne, Germany (possibly from India or Pakistan) challenged me about some seeds he saw me drop. Showed him what I had, pigeon seed I obviously spent money on, and told him I had put some liquid vitamins in it. Told him I rescued pigeons and took them to a vet when necessary. He said okay, as long as it wasn't poison. I was happy that there is a taxi driver looking out for the welfare of pigeons.

If I am challenged by someone who wants to ensure that I have good intentions (towards the pigeons), I feel two things:

1.) I feel good, because it shows there are others who are concerned about the welfare of pigeons in a positive way.

2.) I feel somewhat embarrassed at being detected, because feeding pigeons in prohibited, and in order to rescue or help a pigeon you sometimes have to attract it with food. I try to be surreptitious. Don't want to become known the wrong way to the wrong people. Don't need a reputation.

And at the same place where the incident with the taxi driver took place, I saw a heavy-set woman, somewhat retarded, (a young asylum-seeker) picking up pigeons "because she was interested" in them. I _suspected_ her of wringing necks and hiding them in her bulky sweatshirt. Well, I can understand a refugee maybe being forced to do drastic things. I showed her photos of my pigeon rescues, told her I was looking at the pigeons to take sick ones to the vet. offered her the address of the vet, but she had no interest whatsoever in it. But I did leave her with the impression that I was on the side of the pigeons.

So, I prepare myself thus. With both of these people and with others I have met, I have shown them the *business card of a pigeon clinic*, and one of a local vet. I show them *photos* of ill and rescued pigeons (before and after photos) of the pigeons in what is obviously an apartment setting. I show them photos of my rescues sitting on nests with babies. I have a brochure from the pigeon clinic. I tell them my name, and offer them contact info if it seems they too might be interested in helping. 

I tell them I help vets by bringing sick and injured pigeons (and other birds) to them. Tell them "nobody wants sick animals on the streets," or something to that effect. Tell them an animal has no fun starving to death.

I tell them I have *meds and vitamins at home* for sick pigeons, and often have something with me. Show them or tell them of my scissors, and my scalpel (with curved blade) for cutting loose the snares of string-tangled feet.

Point out a pigeon if I see one, and tell them this pigeon may have paratyphoid or pigeon-specific salmonellosis, and that I have rescued several with PMV, and so on.

In short, *I tell them more than they want to know. I enthuse. I cling.* (When I think this technique will be effective).

If they let slip that there are too many pigeons, i will tell them that there are 60-80 pigeons at a certain gathering place (down from 80-100 two years ago). That the group of 8 pigeons on my street has disappeared. 

I try to inform them if they are willing to listen a minute or two, and try to appear knowledgeable.

They are usually happy to take my word for what I am doing. 

Larry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Clawsyp,

I have probably picked up about 10 pigeons this year, some babies and a couple of PMv's and a string injury - I get funny looks, but I just tell them that it is sick/injured/young and that I am taking it to a wildlife Centre - which I do!! A couple of people have asked me where I am taking them and I have told them. I rarely get problems as I think most people are actually glad that someone can be be bothered to help a pigeon that is in distress.

Don't worry - the police will not be remotely interested in someone picking up injured pigeons - they are probably glad - we (London Wildcare) have been asked to collect pigeons from police stations before where people have taken them in there as they were injured/sick.

If you see one that needs help, help it and ignore the bigots.

Tania xx


----------

